# {}  مجموعه صور نادرة للبابا كيرلس



## Meriamty (16 يناير 2008)

​

منقوووووووووول


----------



## بنت الملك22 (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  مجموعه صور نادرة للبابا كيرلس*

جمييييييييييييييييييييييلة خااااااااااالص الصوووووووووووووووور دىىىىىىىىى


----------



## Meriamty (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  مجموعه صور نادرة للبابا كيرلس*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> جمييييييييييييييييييييييلة خااااااااااالص الصوووووووووووووووور دىىىىىىىىى




 

ميرسى جداااااااا يا بنت الملك 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويرعاكى 

​


----------



## فيولا (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  مجموعه صور نادرة للبابا كيرلس*

بجد الصور تحفه وضحكه سيدنا بتشيل من الانسان مراره الدنيا ربنا يعوض  تعب المحبه[/size]


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  مجموعه صور نادرة للبابا كيرلس*

صور جميله جدا جدا جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىى يامريمتى 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  مجموعه صور نادرة للبابا كيرلس*



فيولا قال:


> بجد الصور تحفه وضحكه سيدنا بتشيل من الانسان مراره الدنيا ربنا يعوض  تعب المحبه[/size]







ميرسى جدا يا فيولا 

 لمرورك وردك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 






​


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  مجموعه صور نادرة للبابا كيرلس*



kokoman قال:


> صور جميله جدا جدا جدا
> مرسىىىىىىىى يامريمتى
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​






ميرسى يا كوكو لتشجيعك 

نورت الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 




​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  مجموعه صور نادرة للبابا كيرلس*

*صور حفة يا مريمتى

فى صور انا اول مرة اشوفها

ميرسى كتير لتعبك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Meriamty (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  مجموعه صور نادرة للبابا كيرلس*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *صور حفة يا مريمتى
> 
> فى صور انا اول مرة اشوفها
> 
> ...






ميرسى حبيبتى لتشجيعك وحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 




​


----------

